# The Hollie and Byakk? Avatar Shop



## Felt (Dec 10, 2008)

​
This shop is for AVATARS *ONLY* if you wish for signatures, transparencies or something other than an avatar then try somewhere else.

*WE DO NOT DO SIGS*

*Rules*

- You must have at least *50* posts, or shown some kind of activity on the forums

- Disable Signatures

- Be polite with your requests.  I may take a while with some requests, so be patient.  Your request will be completed at some point, do not worry.

- Credit/rep is not neccessary, give it if you feel it is deserved.

- Give me decent stock to work with.  Poor quality pictures and manga panels will most likely be turned away, they would be tricky to make an avatar out of and I don't want to make an ugly avatar. :3

- If you don't like what you are given then I apologise in advance.  I make it to the best of my ability, be nice.

- If the stock is complicated, be clear on what you want the avatar to include, I can't read minds.

- Say what size you prefer.

*Some examples on my work*​

​
If you do not have stock then you may just request an avatar and I will make you one in "my style". 


If I am not around, then Byakko also works for my shop, so she will see to it.  You can choose which of us you want to make for you if you wish.

*Affliates*

crayon's and kimi's avatar parlor ♥


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2008)

FIRST



Avatar size 150x150
Thin black border

Thanks Bizuko chan


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _C_ 




Size: 150x200
Stock:


----------



## Felt (Dec 10, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> FIRST
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol that was hard stock to work with xD  I hope that's ok.


Dirty Harry said:


> *Spoiler*: _C_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 10, 2008)

To good to pass up.

Request:

150x150

Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Dec 10, 2008)

ZigZag said:


> To good to pass up.
> 
> Request:
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Dec 10, 2008)

Just posting to say, good luck on your shop, Hollie. :3

I'll stop by later, if I have a request. pek


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2008)

Neliel said:


> lol that was hard stock to work with xD  I hope that's ok.



Thanks bro


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hollie sama, please make an avy out of the following stock


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll request an avy. :3 (150x150)

No stock Hollie, just surprise me with something.  I want something like the third example on the right in the OP though, or something like the centered image on the top of the OP. I love that art style.  And if you could, a dotted border. :3 Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Dec 11, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hollie sama, please make an avy out of the following stock





Marluxia said:


> I'll request an avy. :3
> 
> No stock Hollie, just surprise me.  But please give it a dotted border, that's my only condition.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2008)

I edited my post, but that's okay too.  Thanks.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 11, 2008)

stock

*Spoiler*: __ 








150x150

dotted border and corners square  

thanks


----------



## Felt (Dec 11, 2008)

Kool-Aid said:


> stock
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck with your shop, Hollie. 

I'll post a request when I get home. 

Edit:

Already found it

Get Sora on the avy and do whatever you want with it. :3


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 11, 2008)

can you make me an avatar please ^^

150 x 150


_________________________________________
sorry about the link


----------



## Felt (Dec 11, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Good luck with your shop, Hollie.
> 
> I'll post a request when I get home.
> 
> ...





Reincarnation said:


> can you make me an avatar please ^^
> 
> 150 x 150
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

I knew danbooru would fuck up. 

I re-uploaded.


----------



## Felt (Dec 11, 2008)

Sοra said:


> I knew danbooru would fuck up.
> 
> I re-uploaded.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you, Hollie. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 14, 2008)

BUMP

reporting for duty


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome Byacockö to the team!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 14, 2008)

Curious, is there a certain amount of time we should wait, in between consecutive requests?


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

You can request as often as you like. :3


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 14, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> can you make me an avatar please ^^
> 
> 150 x 150
> 
> ...


 




done  :]


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh I hadn't seen he'd edited it, apologies for that.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 14, 2008)

May I request a 150x200px avatar, in your style, Neliel?


----------



## Felt (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want a different border, just ask.  I just seem to be obsessed with dotted borders at the moment xD


----------



## Dirty Harry (Dec 14, 2008)

Perfect; I'd forgotten to mention the dotted borders, actually.

Thank you, once again.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 14, 2008)

No stock Hollie, just surprise me with something (150x150).  I want something like the third example on the right in the OP though, or something like the centered image on the top of the OP. I love that simple style.  And if you could round the edges and give it a dotted border. :3 Thanks.


----------



## Reincarnation (Dec 14, 2008)

Byacock? said:


> done  :]


oh wow thanks i like the third one best 

would it be possible to get a dotted boarder


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 14, 2008)

no I'm afraid not, Neliel can do dotted borders but I can't :[


----------



## Felt (Dec 15, 2008)

Marluxia said:


> No stock Hollie, just surprise me with something (150x150).  I want something like the third example on the right in the OP though, or something like the centered image on the top of the OP. I love that simple style.  And if you could round the edges and give it a dotted border. :3 Thanks.


Is this the sort of thing you want?


----------



## fraj (Dec 15, 2008)

yup thats exactly what i want hollie


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 15, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Is this the sort of thing you want?



That looks awesome.  Thanks


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2008)

May I have two? If I can't, I'll just take the top one. 150x150 is my only requirement.

I need the right side picture only. If it isn't good enough stock, I'll try to find another.
Real Madrid closing the signing of Lassana Diarra

Second picture. I'm not sure if this HQ enough.
Real Madrid closing the signing of Lassana Diarra


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> May I have two? If I can't, I'll just take the top one. 150x150 is my only requirement.
> 
> I need the right side picture only. If it isn't good enough stock, I'll try to find another.
> Real Madrid closing the signing of Lassana Diarra
> ...


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2008)

^Thanks, Hollie. But I hate to say that you did the top picture for no reason. You used the wrong picture. Its the one where hes in white.


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2008)

Oops sorry I didn't read your post properly 



My mistake, sorry


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 17, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Welcome Byacock? to the team!



Any more openings?


----------



## Jimin (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Hollie. I'll request again soon. I already repped.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

150x150 avatar. I'm gonna use these during the playoffs.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

^Thanks a lot, Hollie. I'm gonna use these in a few weeks for the playoffs.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 19, 2008)

Could you make some avatars out of Kagami and the brown haired girl?



Thanks.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 20, 2008)

*Image:* o
*Size:* 150x150

thnx ♥


----------



## Felt (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll work on yours now Kuro <3





ZigZag said:


> Could you make some avatars out of Kagami and the brown haired girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Dec 20, 2008)

Kurogane said:


> *Image:* o
> *Size:* 150x150
> 
> thnx ♥


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2008)

Hollie what anime is that girl with blueish greenish hair with a microphone in her hand singing ?


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 20, 2008)

Probably you're talking about Hatsune Miku from Vocaloid or Asami Kurosaki from Macross Frontier.

why?


----------



## Suzie (Dec 21, 2008)

Hollie said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you <3


----------



## murasex (Dec 21, 2008)

Can I request a random avy please? :x


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 21, 2008)

I would like an avi for the guy with glasses. Thanks!
Size:125x125


----------



## Felt (Dec 21, 2008)

murasex said:


> Can I request a random avy please? :x


I made it 150x150 i hope that's ok




Disko said:


> I would like an avi for the guy with glasses. Thanks!
> Size:125x125


----------



## murasex (Dec 21, 2008)

I love it. Thank you, Hollie. Rep & Cred. <333

Taking the first version.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright, this will be the first time that I have someone other than Mura create my avatar, due to her not making them anymore. And away we go:

*Stock:* []
*Border:* Multiple styles; dotted, colored, et cetera
*Sizes:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Text:* Subtle yet forceful [versions with and without]
*Style/Preferences:* Naturally, given my liking for Mura's style, a faded effect would be desired, while still retaining it's vibrancy in the necessary places. Also, I would love it if some additional effects were added with your own, unique style.


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 25, 2008)

Shiranui said:


> Alright, this will be the first time that I have someone other than Mura create my avatar, due to her not making them anymore. And away we go:
> 
> *Stock:* []
> *Border:* Multiple styles; dotted, colored, et cetera
> ...


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah, thank you dear. Will rep [now], as well as credit once in use.


----------



## E (Dec 26, 2008)

hollie 

may i has something hot, sexy, and awesome, and made of epic win 
(with some cute on top )

your style of course 

surprise me 


*150X200 please


----------



## Felt (Dec 27, 2008)

150x200  ??

You can use them?


----------



## E (Dec 27, 2008)

fukken saved 

thank you pek


yes, i won agony, but i havent started my month yet


----------



## E (Dec 29, 2008)

umm, i know it clearly says avatar shop, but can i has a matching sig of equal, if not more sexiness to go with this avatar? 

or if not, can I has sauce and/or name?


----------



## Felt (Dec 29, 2008)

?


----------



## E (Dec 29, 2008)

perfect      


...


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to ask a new avy please 

 can be 150x150 or 150x200, whatever you choose :3


----------



## Felt (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope it's to your liking


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you muchly pek

I like them both.. I'll switch between the two, can't decide


----------



## yes (Jan 4, 2009)

Can I have an avatar in your style if that's possible. 

125x125 Thanks. :3


----------



## Felt (Jan 4, 2009)

Rainbow said:


> Can I have an avatar in your style if that's possible.
> 
> 125x125 Thanks. :3


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* X/1999 Kamui* (in larger font size*)
*Description:* I would like the focus of the avatar to be of Kamui, the flowers, and small pool of water. Nothing to do with the small, gray images on the edges (double click for full image size).

Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2009)

Hollie do you remembr that avy you made for zaru with that anime girl with blueish greenish hair ? She was very small in that avy and was in the bottom left corner. If you know what I'm saying may I have that avy without any border please. (same girl in E's avatar)
150X150
Thanks


----------



## yes (Jan 4, 2009)

I love it, thanks. :3

I'll rep you but my rep power is suckish just so you know. xD


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 4, 2009)

can i get a 150 x 150 avy w/black border of Itachi's face


----------



## Felt (Jan 4, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Text:* X/1999 Kamui* (in larger font size*)
> *Description:* I would like the focus of the avatar to be of Kamui, the flowers, and small pool of water. Nothing to do with the small, gray images on the edges (double click for full image size).
> ...


we discussed stuff in PMs, so you should know what's up, should be done soon.


Ironhide said:


> can i get a 150 x 150 avy w/black border of Itachi's face


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 4, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Text:* X/1999 Kamui* (in larger font size*)
> *Description:* I would like the focus of the avatar to be of Kamui, the flowers, and small pool of water. Nothing to do with the small, gray images on the edges (double click for full image size).
> ...


Sorry for the wait


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Sorry for the wait



Oh, that's fine, Byakk?. The final one is great, though I'm also quite fond of Hollie's version. The different view is pleasing, so I'll probably use the two interchangeably. Also, I believe the same applies for you; I have to wait to rep you, but I will as soon as possible.

That commercial is awesome, by the way (your avatar).


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 4, 2009)

No problem 

and lol yes thanks, I love the Shamwow guy as well and you'll love my nuts


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

Hopefully we'll be seeing more of Vince in the future.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Hollie can you do something with this.


Just Grimmjow of course.

Thank you <33333


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

Avatar from bottom picture. 150x150. Do want a border. Should be a blue/light blue color that looks similar to the ones in this picture.
Cat Mario Download

Does Any1 Know How Long Naruto Was Training For?!


----------



## Felt (Jan 6, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Hollie can you do something with this.
> 
> 
> Just Grimmjow of course.
> ...


i rotated it cause it made it look prettierrrrr







the i tried text but it sucks




King Lloyd said:


> Avatar from bottom picture. 150x150. Do want a border. Should be a blue/light blue color that looks similar to the ones in this picture.
> asa akira
> 
> g_core18



is this the sort of thing you mean???



i was a bit confused


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Hollie. <3

What one do you like the best?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, Hollie. The left one is awesome. Reps.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 11, 2009)

Gimme a 150x150 avatar. Um, border should be a red color. No text.

Link removed

The border should be a red color similar to the red in this.
Link removed


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Gimme a 150x150 avatar. Um, border should be a red color. No text.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...






cardinals!


----------



## Jimin (Jan 11, 2009)

^Thanks. I like the first one the best. I'll use it before next week's game.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

Senior size avy of her... Face please


----------



## Felt (Jan 14, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Senior size avy of her... Face please


----------



## Hellion (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks ma'am


----------



## Jimin (Jan 19, 2009)

Can I get another 150x150 avatar? I want a border. The rest is up to you. Use whichever one. I believe the first one is the best quality.

Source for the above
Source for the above
leiferiksson58


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to ask for a new avy please
Size:125x125


----------



## Felt (Jan 20, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get another 150x150 avatar? I want a border. The rest is up to you. Use whichever one. I believe the first one is the best quality.
> 
> Boluda: ''Real Madrid will take Diarra and Huntelaar case to CAS and both of them will play Champions League''
> here
> How long do you think each of the Straw Hat Pirates lasts in bed?







Disko said:


> I'd like to ask for a new avy please
> Size:125x125


----------



## Jimin (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, Hollie. I'll use it soon.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi :3

I'd like to make a request.

Stock: pic
Size: Both non-senior and senior please (125 x 125 & 150 x 150)
Border: Something strong, that enhances the picture
Extra: Hmm... if you can, maybe enhance the colors if needed? But keep it dark and stylish.

Thanks again!


----------



## Felt (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm having computer problems at the moment but I will get these done asap


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure, no problem take your time


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 22, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Hi :3
> 
> I'd like to make a request.
> 
> ...








Hope this works :]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 22, 2009)

Those will do perfectly : D

*reps*

Thanks!


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey thanks.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

May I get a 150x150 from this? Do want a border. Thats all really. Use either one.

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 23, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> May I get a 150x150 from this? Do want a border. Thats all really. Use either one.
> 
> ♥
> ♥








sorry for the wait


----------



## Jimin (Jan 23, 2009)

^Thanks a lot. I'll use now and will credit.


----------



## beads (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Hollie. I'll take something cool. I'm not sure if I'll use it, but if you have anything laying around that looks better than what I have right now I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll take anything at all. I don't really have any ideas or stock. You use whatever you want and do whatever you want to it. I give you complete creative control. I prefer 150x150, please.


----------



## Felt (Jan 26, 2009)

beads said:


> Hey Hollie. I'll take something cool. I'm not sure if I'll use it, but if you have anything laying around that looks better than what I have right now I'd appreciate it.





Panic said:


> I'll take anything at all. I don't really have any ideas or stock. You use whatever you want and do whatever you want to it. I give you complete creative control. I prefer 150x150, please.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice, thanks. I like all 3. 1 and 2 are my favorites. I think I am gonna use number 2.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 30, 2009)

May I please have an avatar, in the "Hollie style"?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 31, 2009)

I know I just requested one a few posts ago but could I request another, please? Something with Hugh Laurie in it. 150x150. And some kind of reference to House M.D.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 31, 2009)

No problem, I will do it asap


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 31, 2009)

If beads doesn't mind, I'd like to snatch the first one for me, it's awesome


----------



## Felt (Jan 31, 2009)

moridin said:


> May I please have an avatar, in the "Hollie style"?






Eostre said:


> If beads doesn't mind, I'd like to snatch the first one for me, it's awesome



Sure


----------



## Skylit (Jan 31, 2009)

'Ello. 

I want to request two avys. 

Stock: x
Size: 125x125 _and_ 150x150
Border: Dotted

Sankyuu.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 31, 2009)

Hollie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 31, 2009)

Mammon said:


> 'Ello.
> 
> I want to request two avys.
> 
> ...




I'm not so good with dotted borders lol, hope this is okay

If not, Hollie can probably do it later


Panic said:


> I know I just requested one a few posts ago but could I request another, please? Something with Hugh Laurie in it. 150x150. And some kind of reference to House M.D.




you can request as much as you want I believe :]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 31, 2009)

I know, but I don't wanna drive you guys nuts. I'll save all 3 and probably use them all at some time. They are all awesome! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Skylit (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you, Byakkö. 

But I wanted one 125x125 avy and a second one with the size 150x150. 

Sorry if I bother you. D:


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh shit I just noticed that I posted the wrong avatar 

I'll post it when I'm at home later, so sorry (though you do realize you're 959 posts away from being able to use it, right? )


----------



## Skylit (Feb 1, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Oh shit I just noticed that I posted the wrong avatar
> 
> I'll post it when I'm at home later, so sorry (though you do realize you're 959 posts away from being able to use it, right? )



No problem.  (Yeah. 
I realized that.
But I want to use the same set on another forum and there I can use 150x150 avy's. 

btw, I'm 858 posts away. xD)


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 1, 2009)

Link:  (Just use the characters face in the avatar please )
Size: 75x75
Image Type: .JPG
Text: ShD
Extra: 1 px White border


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 3, 2009)

Mammon said:


> No problem.  (Yeah.
> I realized that.
> But I want to use the same set on another forum and there I can use 150x150 avy's.
> 
> btw, I'm 858 posts away. xD)


Oh okay no problem then. I lost your avatar and I think I know where it is now lol

tonight I promise I'll get it D:



demon kyuubi said:


> Link:  (Just use the characters face in the avatar please )
> Size: 75x75
> Image Type: .JPG
> Text: ShD
> Extra: 1 px White border




Um I just wanted to warn you, I didn't save it as a .jpg file because the quality would have been just horrible shit. It should work as an avatar for really any website though


----------



## Felt (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm I must have missed that request


----------



## Skylit (Feb 3, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Oh okay no problem then. I lost your avatar and I think I know where it is now lol
> 
> tonight I promise I'll get it D:



No problem, take your time.


----------



## SP (Feb 5, 2009)

Could I have an avatar in your style please? A 150 x 150 one. x3


Edit: How creepy, 4:13 seems to be following me around.


----------



## Felt (Feb 6, 2009)

!? said:


> Could I have an avatar in your style please? A 150 x 150 one. x3
> 
> 
> Edit: How creepy, 4:13 seems to be following me around.


----------



## Cax (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye hollie, wanna make me a Canibus avatar?

He's just a rapper,  link is to pictures of him. 

150x150. I don't intend on using it on this forum, I want you to pick any picture of him you want and do whatever you want. It's all good though if you don't wanna do it, not like I don't understand. 

Cheers regardless of the answer mate.


----------



## SP (Feb 6, 2009)

Lovely, thank you. :3


----------



## Felt (Feb 6, 2009)

Cax said:


> Aye hollie, wanna make me a Canibus avatar?
> 
> He's just a rapper,  link is to pictures of him.
> 
> ...





?


----------



## Cax (Feb 7, 2009)

Cheers, just wanted to see what you could make me for the hell of it.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 7, 2009)

Hollie make me an avvie out of random pretty please ! 

Cred and Rep and my lunch change from school ! <3


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 7, 2009)

Aww they're cute :]
Thanks Hollie , i'll use them now


----------



## Kairi (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like a Avy Hollie style please 
One that you think would fit me, if you want to do that. my first request here, yays


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

​


----------



## Kairi (Feb 7, 2009)

Taking the 3rd, thank you Hollielliellie pek


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2009)

'Ello.

It's me. 

I want to request two other avy's 

I'll hope you don't mind. 

Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted

and

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted

Sankyuu.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2009)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted

Thanks


----------



## Felt (Feb 7, 2009)

Mammon said:


> 'Ello.
> 
> It's me.
> 
> ...









Whips♥ said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Dotted
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Hollie, Cred and Rep coming your way


----------



## Skylit (Feb 7, 2009)

They're awesome.

Sankyuu. <3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a few requests if that's okay. You can do as many or as few as you like.

Stock





As always, do whatever you want with them. Your work is really good. 150x150 as always, too.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 7, 2009)

Mammon said:


> No problem, take your time.





i'm very sorry, i need to keep everything on one computer lol D:


Panic said:


> I have a few requests if that's okay. You can do as many or as few as you like.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2009)

All very nice. Thanks much


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Hollie can you make me an avy? <3333

Size: 150x150 and 150x200 (if possible)

Boarder: Dotted

Stock: 

Rep, Credit and all that good stuff. Thanks. <3


----------



## Felt (Feb 10, 2009)

lol I just read 150x200 damn 



Hope they are ok


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 10, 2009)

I love them all Hollie. <3

Thank you so much.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2009)

I have some more request. I feel kind of bad because I think I make it seem like this thread should be called "Hollie and Byakkö make avatars for Panic" but you both do so well. I've even (dare I say it) cheated on this request thread with others and I was not satisfied with the results! I have now a picture of Demetri Martin. Awesome comedian that I just rediscovered.





Like always, complete creative control. 150x150. Thanks again! You guys are awesome! And if I am requesting too much just cut me off. I won't be offended


----------



## Felt (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you want some of that second pic too? 

No need to worry about requesting so often I enjoy it <3


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollie/Byakkö, can I get a 150x150 avatar? Just make it look cool. I do want a border. Would prefer the top one. use the bottom one if you think it'll look better though.

Real Madrid is the richest team of the world.
Real Madrid is the richest team of the world.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll get to it in a sec


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 13, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hollie/Byakk?, can I get a 150x150 avatar? Just make it look cool. I do want a border. Would prefer the top one. use the bottom one if you think it'll look better though.
> 
> Tachi sword
> Link removed







I didn't make anything out of the second stock because it's harder to use in my opinion, and if you didn't want the picture as much anyway I thought I'd concentrate on the first


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you, Byakkö. I like the second one the most. I have already repped and will credit.


----------



## E (Feb 14, 2009)

i want something byakko style 

150X150

surprise me!


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

E said:


> i want something byakko style
> 
> 150X150
> 
> surprise me!


----------



## E (Feb 15, 2009)

this one this one 


thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a request. I'd like a 150x150 avatar of this with a border.


----------



## The Mexican (Feb 15, 2009)

Hollie, Meghan make me something fancy please  


But make it big so I can use it else where since I don't post here 

220x200 or something like that.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I have a request. I'd like a 150x150 avatar of this with a border.



Here you go


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Diizam. I'm glad I bookmarked this thread. I will be coming back here. pek


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

The DopeMan said:


> Hollie, Meghan make me something fancy please
> 
> 
> But make it big so I can use it else where since I don't post here
> ...


FFFFFFFFFFFF I had no idea you were on NF lol




Does that work?


----------



## Red (Feb 15, 2009)

Avy request for Hollie. Will rep and credit:



150 X 150, dotted line border.

Nice shop btw, I always thought you guys had awesome sets.


----------



## Felt (Feb 15, 2009)

:3


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Do something with this (_ 





and/or this


----------



## Felt (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't like the quality of the first stock, so it's the second you are getting avatars from hope that's ok <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

How long must one wait if they were to want to request another avatar?


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't honestly know, I think you can request as often as you want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

That makes me happy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Do you want some of that second pic too?
> 
> No need to worry about requesting so often I enjoy it <3




Yes, if you could do the other link, too that would be awesome. I just can't get it to go into url tags for some reason. Here it is again.


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks awesome Hollie, thanks.  <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Do me justice. 


Senior size meh, with borders.


----------



## Felt (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll make the rest of the requests tomorrow <33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Take your time. Perfection takes time, it does. <33


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll let Hollie take care of that one then~


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey B, I need my Humphrey avatar. 150x150. Do want border. Make it look cool. if the stock is too LQ, I'll get another one.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 15, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey B, I need my Humphrey avatar. 150x150. Do want border. Make it look cool. if the stock is too LQ, I'll get another one.



The quality was actually pretty good lol






hope that works~


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2009)

^Thanks, B. I'll use the top one. I really like the top one. Its the best color. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## The Mexican (Feb 16, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFF I had no idea you were on NF lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I was just making up numbers :/


Whatever size mine is over there I can't see cause im b&.



But there pretty makes me feel pretty too pek


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

Panic said:


> Yes, if you could do the other link, too that would be awesome. I just can't get it to go into url tags for some reason. Here it is again.






Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Do me justice.
> 
> 
> Senior size meh, with borders.


----------



## ~Abelish (Feb 16, 2009)

request:



150x150


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

Let's see...

1) You must have at least 50 posts, or shown some kind of activity on the forums
2) That's not 150 pixels wide, so that would be silly
3) You can't use 150x150 avatars

I think you are just being silly.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, really good. Thanks again. I love them all but my favorites are the top right and bottom left.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 16, 2009)

This shop is my addiction , craving must be calmed

Could you make me an avatar out of random please Holliekins ? 
Will use instantly


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

<333 pek

Thankies.


----------



## Felt (Feb 16, 2009)

TatsuBon said:


> This shop is my addiction , craving must be calmed
> 
> Could you make me an avatar out of random please Holliekins ?
> Will use instantly





?...


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ?...



Both are mine  

thank you <3

Rep on it's way


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 17, 2009)

*The old  is back. Yay.*

150x150 and 150x200(for another site)


150x150(just the head)


Each one with a dotted border


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 17, 2009)

an ava from this pic, with dotted border


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

Avy request of the last panel (War Machine) please: 

Whatever works.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Excellent



I always take the product 

This is better than lunch money


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 17, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> 150x150 and 150x200(for another site)
> 
> 
> 150x150(just the head)
> ...










Yariko said:


> an ava from this pic, with dotted border


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks byakko<3

will use it tomorrow if you dont mind


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

lol i made some aswell, didn't realise you were online too





Yariko said:


> an ava from this pic, with dotted border





Gambitz said:


> Avy request of the last panel (War Machine) please:
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 17, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Avy request of the last panel (War Machine) please:
> 
> Whatever works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

lol Thank you. *reps* to the both of you.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> lol i made some aswell, didn't realise you were online too



LOL I WAS AFRAID OF THAT 

I guess I'm pretty busy atm, so I'll leave any requests during the next 5 or so hours up to you, if you're online


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks hollie<333333


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

No prob <3





Byakk? said:


> LOL I WAS AFRAID OF THAT
> 
> I guess I'm pretty busy atm, so I'll leave any requests during the next 5 or so hours up to you, if you're online


I sent you my msn, add me


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

I want one 125x125 and another 150x150

Border: Cream yellow, dotted. Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> I want one 125x125 and another 150x150
> 
> Border: Cream yellow, dotted. Thanks.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you very much pek

Edit: What program do you use for this stuff?


----------



## Dark Kiva (Feb 17, 2009)

Stock:

Sorry for not being specific, but can you do something to make it look better please?


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> Thank you very much pek
> 
> Edit: What program do you use for this stuff?


No prob <3

I use photoshop cs2...


Dark Kiva said:


> Stock:
> 
> Sorry for not being specific, but can you do something to make it look better please?





If you are going to request again, try a better stock please...


----------



## Dark Kiva (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> No prob <3
> 
> I use photoshop cs2...
> 
> ...



Sorry, I like it but can you make it 150x150?


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

No, that would be impossible with the quality.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2009)

Hollie, give me something new. I'll let the avatar be of your choice. Surprise me a bit. Senior size meh with a border.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 17, 2009)

You can't really make a picture smaller than 150x150, into an avatar that is 150x150, sorry :/


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Hollie, give me something new. I'll let the avatar be of your choice. Surprise me a bit. Senior size meh with a border.


----------



## Pontago (Feb 17, 2009)

Stock


Size: 150x150


Red dotted border?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2009)

Noice. pek


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2009)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> Stock
> 
> 
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Pontago (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2009)

I want something similar to this, you choose the stock please Hollie


----------



## Felt (Feb 18, 2009)

sworder said:


> I want something similar to this, you choose the stock please Hollie





???


----------



## ~Abelish (Feb 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 1) You must have at least 50 posts, or shown some kind of activity on the forums
> 2) That's not 150 pixels wide, so that would be silly
> ...



Thats my fault. In the begining I saw 150 by 150. and I'll have 50 post soon.


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ???



thanks a lot I'll take them both, the bet for this set Im wearing is off tomorrow so I'll wear one then


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2009)

Stock: 

Border: Dotted.

Size: Whatever you feel works best.

I have a feeling that this would look better as a sig than an avvie, but I'm curious to see how it turns out in avvie form first, so I thought I'd ask you to give it a shot. I tried my own hand at resizing it and failed miserably.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 18, 2009)

Requesting an avatar. Unfortunately no stock for either.

Kiriyama Kakuo (or Chigusa) from BR if at all available, if not, anything in the hollie style.

thx.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Stock:
> 
> Border: Dotted.
> 
> ...


Doing this, brb


moridin said:


> Requesting an avatar. Unfortunately no stock for either.
> 
> Kiriyama Kakuo (or Chigusa) from BR if at all available, if not, anything in the hollie style.
> 
> thx.



I'll let Hollie do this request as I have no fucking idea what you're talking about and Hollie = Hollie style


----------



## Felt (Feb 19, 2009)

moridin said:


> Requesting an avatar. Unfortunately no stock for either.
> 
> Kiriyama Kakuo (or Chigusa) from BR if at all available, if not, anything in the hollie style.
> 
> thx.


Wasn't many good stocks, so if you want something differentI'll make it 





Byakk? said:


> Doing this, brb
> 
> 
> I'll let Hollie do this request as I have no fucking idea what you're talking about and Hollie = Hollie style


Go watch Battle Royale


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

Senior size meh. 


And a rounded border, if possible.


----------



## Felt (Feb 19, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Senior size meh.
> 
> 
> And a rounded border, if possible.






I'm not too good with b&w stocks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 19, 2009)

You did good, no problem Holliebear. I love it nonetheless.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 19, 2009)

They're fantastic, thank you.


 I eventually got tired of looking for stocks after 2 hours


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Stock:
> 
> Border: Dotted.
> 
> ...









Hollie said:


> Go watch Battle Royale



Yes ma'm


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome job. Love how you included ones with different angles/lighting so I could choose from amongst them. Neat.

One thing, though -- is it possible to include a dotted line on the top? Dunno if it was deliberate or not, but it looks a bit odd with a border on three sides but nothing on the top. If it's possible to change that, I'd like it done for .

(Sorry for causing you extra hassle.)


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Awesome job. Love how you included ones with different angles/lighting so I could choose from amongst them. Neat.
> 
> One thing, though -- is it possible to include a dotted line on the top? Dunno if it was deliberate or not, but it looks a bit odd with a border on three sides but nothing on the top. If it's possible to change that, I'd like it done for .
> 
> (Sorry for causing you extra hassle.)



Ah so sorry, my computer doesn't do transparencies right, for some reason, I didn't even notice I cut off the top. If you want any of the other avatars fixed too, let me know


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Sexy 150x150 Ava With Dotted Border Please 



Could I have kind of a half face picture like my Current Avatar?


----------



## Felt (Feb 19, 2009)

It wasn't really possible to make it half face, so i tried the best i could...hope it's ok <3


​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Their all very hot, Thank you


----------



## Felt (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to be away for the weekend (back monday) so will not be abled to carry out any requests...

So if you have any requests please be patient with them, Byakko will still be here, but she is only human!  Any specific requests for me will have to wait.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2009)

Stock

150x150. If you feel like it, put the name "Dexter" on it. Anything else you wanna do is fine. Thanks in advance! =D


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 22, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock
> 
> 150x150. If you feel like it, put the name "Dexter" on it. Anything else you wanna do is fine. Thanks in advance! =D





:]


----------



## Felt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm back now


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 23, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> :]



Thanks! Just awesome. Number 2 and 4 are my favorites.



			
				Hollie said:
			
		

> I'm back now



Welcome back =D


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 23, 2009)

Avy request please.
size - 150 x 150
Border - what ever you think works.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

150x150. Do want a border. Use whichever stock you want. They'll pretty much the same picture with a different size/background.


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Avy request please.
> size - 150 x 150
> Border - what ever you think works.



sorry for the delay...


King Lloyd said:


> 150x150. Do want a border. Use whichever stock you want. They'll pretty much the same picture with a different size/background.


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 24, 2009)

can i get 2 avy plz ^^ 

picture, 


*Spoiler*: __ 








size: 150x200
border: round OR white dot border.

thanks you in advanced


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> can i get 2 avy plz ^^
> 
> picture,
> 
> ...



lol you're not a senior member or a person who has won a 150x200 avatar 

The largest avatar you can have is 125x125, sorry. I'll make an avatar anyway though


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 24, 2009)

i know sir 
is for my friend 


*ty*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 24, 2009)

How do you get the 150x200 avatar?


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> can i get 2 avy plz ^^
> 
> picture,
> 
> ...


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 24, 2009)

Panic said:


> How do you get the 150x200 avatar?



I won some photo/sketch contests in the art battledome 


Hollie got hers, I think, by winning the agony prize in the Blender


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I did, but I'm also 1 win away from getting enough points in the art section too


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

Not to sound ungrateful, Hollie, but they seem a bit LQ. You did know those were clickable thumbnails, right? Well, either way, i'll use them. Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2009)

i can do them again, it was early morning when I did them and was possibly quite sleepy  But I can see what you mean, they seemed to look better than that this morning.

Won't be right now though since I don't access to photoshop right now, will be later tonight, is that ok?


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2009)

^No, thats OK. I'm use them anyways. I thought you didn't know they were clickable. In that case, I could see why some people thought they were the actual size.(They were actually big enough.)


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 24, 2009)

- -" that's not 150x200

I'm know that i'm  a noob to this forum and i know i can't use 150x200. 
i asked for that size for a reason but THANKS YOU. will rep.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Hollie!! 

Want to make an avy from this?



150x200 and a cool border!


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> - -" that's not 150x200
> 
> I'm know that i'm  a noob to this forum and i know i can't use 150x200.
> i asked for that size for a reason but THANKS YOU. will rep.


Can't the person who actually wants them post here? Or is for another forum?


Zarigani said:


> Hi Hollie!!
> 
> Want to make an avy from this?
> 
> ...




I hope they are ok


----------



## chrisp (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Hollie, you're so great!


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> - -" that's not 150x200
> 
> I'm know that i'm  a noob to this forum and i know i can't use 150x200.
> i asked for that size for a reason but THANKS YOU. will rep.


Gah, sorry, I didn't see your post. 

I can't do your request until later tonight, I'll finish them later as I don't have access to photoshop at the moment, is that okay? 

sorry .__.


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 25, 2009)

Tuanie said:


> - -" that's not 150x200
> 
> I'm know that i'm  a noob to this forum and i know i can't use 150x200.
> i asked for that size for a reason but THANKS YOU. will rep.


----------



## Red (Feb 25, 2009)

Avy request for Hollie:



Senior size, dotted border please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Felt (Feb 25, 2009)

Red said:


> Avy request for Hollie:
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size, dotted border please. Thanks in advance.


I made a curvy edged one too  :3

​


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Avatar request please 

*Stock:* Link
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Border:* Something strong 
*Extra:* Nothing


----------



## Felt (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Avatar request please
> 
> *Stock:* Link
> *Size:* 150 x 150
> ...




​


----------



## E (Feb 26, 2009)

hey hollie 

remember when you made me a prettyful set? 


can I has another one? 


you know what i liek


----------



## Felt (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok sure, but it won't be until later (a few hours from now) is that ok?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot!! <3


----------



## E (Feb 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Ok sure, but it won't be until later (a few hours from now) is that ok?



fine by me


----------



## Felt (Feb 26, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Thanks a lot!! <3


It's a pleasure <3


E said:


> fine by me




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## E (Feb 26, 2009)

very nice, i'll use the dotted border one, thanks


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> sorry for the delay...



Thank you. 

Edit:

It says I have to spread some rep around before i can rep you. I'll rep you as soon as i can.


----------



## Skylit (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello, it's me. I kill you.

Another request [2 Avy's]

Stock: x
Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted

And:

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted

Thanks and Rep/Cred will be given.


----------



## Felt (Feb 28, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Hello, it's me. I kill you.
> 
> Another request [2 Avy's]
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylit (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Hollie. 

But I have to spread rep around first. So I will rep you, when i can.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2009)

Stock: .
Size: 150x150
Border: Whatever you like.
Extras: Also, whatever you like.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 1, 2009)

The quality of the pic is kind of sublime so I'll let Hollie do your request, if that's okay :]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter who does it. You both do superb work. If there is something wrong with it where you can't do it for some reason, just tell me.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 1, 2009)

Panic said:


> It doesn't matter who does it. You both do superb work. If there is something wrong with it where you can't do it for some reason, just tell me.



Ah it's just hard for my program to work with very bright or LQ stocks, I tried though >.>



Hollie can do something much better tomorrow


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2009)

It's not bad but I see what you mean with the brightness. And the boobs don't really need to be included. They're pressed together too hard for my liking. I just want the face more than anything. If it can't be helped, then throw the boobs in there.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice! I like the second group better because they bring out the red in the hair.


----------



## SP (Mar 5, 2009)

Can I have another 150x150 avatar in your style, please? :3


----------



## Felt (Mar 5, 2009)

I probably won't have access to photoshop until tomorrow afternoon, hope that's ok <3


----------



## SP (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course, I wasn't expecting it this soon. Thanks. <3


----------



## SP (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2009)

150x150. Do want border, but you choose. This isn't the best stock, so if its too LQ, just say so and I'll get something else.

THIS IS CAANOOON!!


----------



## .:Jason:. (Mar 6, 2009)

Size 150x150.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 6, 2009)

Senior size me. 


Surprise me a bit.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello. It's me... again.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted

And:

Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted

Rep will be given.


----------



## yes (Mar 6, 2009)

Avy Request~

Stock: 
Size: 125x125

Sorry if the stock isn't the best quality. You can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

Will get these done asap, please be patient <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, don't worry. I can wait. Currently reading to pass the time. <3


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

Doing them one at a time, I'll get to you all eventually 


King Lloyd said:


> 150x150. Do want border, but you choose. This isn't the best stock, so if its too LQ, just say so and I'll get something else.
> 
> Any Colour You Like


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

JasonKunxx said:


> Size 150x150.


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Senior size me.
> 
> 
> Surprise me a bit.







Will get the last 2 done in an around an hour ><


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 7, 2009)

Dayum. I'm repping for this. <3


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Hello. It's me... again.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Skylit (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks, Hollie.



> But I have to spread rep around first. So I will rep you, when i can.


----------



## Felt (Mar 7, 2009)

all done * collapses* 





Cristal said:


> Avy Request~
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> ...


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Doing them one at a time, I'll get to you all eventually



Thank you, Hollie. Will rep/credit.


----------



## yes (Mar 7, 2009)

Hollie said:


> all done * collapses*



Beautiful. 

Thanks. <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd like an avatar made from this, if possible. 



Senior sized plz w/borders


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 8, 2009)

can i get an 150  150 avy dotted please





thanks ^^


----------



## Felt (Mar 8, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'd like an avatar made from this, if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior sized plz w/borders


dislike stock :x


----------



## Felt (Mar 8, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> can i get an 150  150 avy dotted please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> dislike stock :x



.

I'll take it anyways. It's Pimpzaru. 

I might be backsuh.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 8, 2009)

Request.



Thanks.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 8, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything.
Extras: Anything.


----------



## Felt (Mar 9, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like two sets of avatars, senior sized, if tis possible. 



I'd like the avatar to be of the guy in the blue and yellow.


----------



## Felt (Mar 9, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Anything.
> Extras: Anything.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, they're all very nice. I think I like the bottom left the most, though. Thanks!


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks        .


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2009)

150x150. Border, but you choose. use whichever picture. they're basically just variations of the same shot.


----------



## Felt (Mar 10, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> 150x150. Border, but you choose. use whichever picture. they're basically just variations of the same shot.



Sorry for the wait, Byakko seems to have disappeared.  The stock didn't appear to be of the best quality, hope these are ok.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Hollie could I get an Ava?

Stock: Mingling old bitch gets punished.
(The sixth panel.Where the dude is coating himself in a bubble)

Could you give it a faint purple effect please?
Thanks

Size:As big as I can have it.

Dotted border please.


----------



## Felt (Mar 10, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> Hi Hollie could I get an Ava?
> 
> Stock: Link removed
> (The sixth panel.Where the dude is coating himself in a bubble)
> ...



It's not really good enough quality to make anything great out of, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 10, 2009)

It's superb.Thanks alot Hollie +Reps.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2009)

This one is epic. Will Rep ASAP. I normally would credit you, but it would kinda kill the epicness of my current sig.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 10, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: rounded
Extras: Anything

thanks


----------



## Felt (Mar 11, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: rounded
> Extras: Anything
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Mar 11, 2009)

So many choices 

thanks Hollie, I saved all of them.


----------



## Sine (Mar 12, 2009)

request:

Stock:  , 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted

if you would :x


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, thank you for doing this, I like your work and style.

Here
Size: 150x150 or 125x125 (I can only go to 125x125 not sure why )
Border: Anything.
Extras: Anything.
Note: Please remove Pain and only keep Konan.


----------



## Felt (Mar 12, 2009)

Dakota said:


> request:
> 
> Stock:  ,
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Felt (Mar 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Hi, thank you for doing this, I like your work and style.
> 
> Here
> Size: 150x150 or 125x125 (I can only go to 125x125 not sure why )
> ...


Yeh you need to be a senior member to have 15x150


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 12, 2009)

Hollie Mollie! those are great.


----------



## Sine (Mar 12, 2009)

Exceptional Hollie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2009)

I never got my avatars made.


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2009)

> Last edited by Miyamoto Musashi; 03-09-2009 at 06:30 PM.



I'm pretty sure your original post wasn't a request and I didn't recheck it.  I'll do it a little later...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, my mistake then. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Mar 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _avy stock_ 




150x150






*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




I want the couple of course XD




Please make me a wonderful set


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2009)

Do yours now Luners <3



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'd like two sets of avatars, senior sized, if tis possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the avatar to be of the guy in the blue and yellow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Do yours now Luners <3



Loove it <3

Thankies


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2009)

Lunie said:


> *Spoiler*: _avy stock_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150x150? Ok, I can make 150x200 too if you'd like?

*Avas*





*Sigs*









Hope it's ok


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

Please make me a signature of any size of the whole image (that fits) 

And a avatar of the guy in blue with the cap on (his face) sized 150x150 please.

Thanks!


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 13, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Please make me a signature of any size of the whole image (that fits)
> 
> And a avatar of the guy in blue with the cap on (his face) sized 150x150 please.
> 
> Thanks!



We don't do signatures at this shop, sorry 

-doing the avatar-


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> We don't do signatures at this shop, sorry
> 
> -doing the avatar-



Ok, no problem, thanks.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you so much, and I am sorry for the sig request too


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 13, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Ok, no problem, thanks.





Lunie said:


> Thank you so much, and I am sorry for the sig request too



Nah don't worry about it ;p

If Hollie wants to do a sig that's fine, it was just my understanding that we don't do sigs


----------



## Kamina (Mar 13, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Nah don't worry about it ;p
> 
> If Hollie wants to do a sig that's fine, it was just my understanding that we don't do sigs



Awesome, thanks so much dude. rep on your way!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a new one for ya. 


Senior sized with a dotted border.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 14, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I have a new one for ya.
> 
> 
> Senior sized with a dotted border.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2009)

Woah, fracking fucktastic. Thanks Meghan <3


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 14, 2009)

I has a request for you. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock 1

Stock 2



Dotted border and 150px will do. pek


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 14, 2009)

I also have a request 
Stock: Part Two

Magellan's face in the second panel

Dotted border and as big as I can have it.
Thanks youpek


----------



## Felt (Mar 14, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> I has a request for you.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll let you work your magic here. 

Senior size meh.


----------



## Felt (Mar 14, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> I also have a request
> Stock: this
> 
> Magellan's face in the second panel
> ...


----------



## Felt (Mar 14, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'll let you work your magic here.
> 
> Senior size meh.



You go through alot of avatars 








Hope it's ok, Meg did a better job than I could last time...


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm now youre slave  
+reps


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2009)

Request.



Senior limits please. Make any ramifications that you want; I like surprises .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2009)

Hollie said:


> You go through alot of avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I'm in an "avatarish" mood, and thanks Holliepop <3


----------



## Felt (Mar 14, 2009)

Now I'm off for the night, so any requests for me specifically will be taken care of tomorrow...





Raiden said:


> Request.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior limits please. Make any ramifications that you want; I like surprises .


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow....just wow. Thanks Hollie :3.


----------



## Kiba (Mar 15, 2009)

Avatar Request
Stock:dvd to ipod
close up to her face like this  might as well use that 1 lol
Borderotted


----------



## Felt (Mar 15, 2009)

Kiba said:


> Avatar Request
> Stockh, and I own on Lotus servers...
> close up to her face like this  might as well use that 1 lol
> Borderotted


----------



## Kamina (Mar 15, 2009)

Just a avatar of her face please (150x150) and possibly a signature of her whole body if possible, thanks!


----------



## Felt (Mar 15, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Just a avatar of her face please (150x150) and possibly a signature of her whole body if possible, thanks!



Ok I made a sig, but this will probably be the last sig I make in the shop.  We don't make sigs here, but I liked the stock 

Hope you like...



*Sigs*


*Spoiler*: _1_


----------



## Skylit (Mar 15, 2009)

Request.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150 and 125x125
Border: Dotted

+rep

Sankyuu


----------



## Felt (Mar 15, 2009)

Mammon said:


> Request.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 and 125x125
> ...


----------



## Skylit (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll have to wait 24 Hours. 

Then.. I can rep you. ~~


----------



## Kamina (Mar 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Ok I made a sig, but this will probably be the last sig I make in the shop.  We don't make sigs here, but I liked the stock
> 
> Hope you like...
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Hollie! +rep


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 15, 2009)

can i get a avy please ^^



do your best please ive been looking for the perfect sauce avy foe awhile now


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2009)

I won't have access to photoshop now until much later in the day and I'll get these done asap, or if Meg gets here...

But sorry Miya we don't do sigs, I know I've been making a couple but that was originally due to confusion and then I felt bad because someone else requested one... But it's got to stop, I don't really like making sigs and it says in the OP that this isn't for sigs...


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> can i get a avy please ^^
> 
> 
> 
> do your best please ive been looking for the perfect sauce avy foe awhile now



I always do my best


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2009)

Eh, all right. I'll just stick with the avatars then. No prob.


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry ._.


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I haz another request for ya, Hollie.
> 
> 150x150 pl0x
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, I see. 

Well, all right.


----------



## Felt (Mar 16, 2009)

I do make you tons of avatars D:

I wouldn't have made the other sigs if I knew everyone would start asking, so rather than picking and choosing I'm just going to say no from now on.  This isn't a signature shop, sorry.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2009)

lol It's no problem. It's not like I haven't been denied before, and I'm crazy with requesting avatars this time around.


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 16, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I always do my best


lol yeah i know you do  thanks ^^

...but i cant help but feel like its missing something...do you do text ???


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 16, 2009)

I can do text, what would you like on the avatars? 

I can just put text over Hollie's avatars


----------



## Kiba (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you Hollie there lovely.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 16, 2009)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 16, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> I can do text, what would you like on the avatars?
> 
> I can just put text over Hollie's avatars


umm... Sasuke , Uchiha Sasuke what ever looks bst and fits thanks. oh and can you do it on the second one please ^^


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 17, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150




Sorry for the slightly low quality, the stock was a little bit too LQ. Hope it works.


Reincarnation said:


> umm... Sasuke , Uchiha Sasuke what ever looks bst and fits thanks. oh and can you do it on the second one please ^^





hope you like it


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 17, 2009)

Actually, it looks really good. I know the stock was pretty low quality but you did a good job with it. Thanks!


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a signature from the image of simon please, thanks!


----------



## Felt (Mar 17, 2009)

We don't do signatures sorry D:

I know I have done them, but that was a one off, sorry for any inconvience <3


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2009)

Any chance of just doing a transparancy for me? if not it's fine.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 17, 2009)

Nah we don't do transparencies, so sorry 

Just avatars, unless Hollie wants to change that policy


----------



## Felt (Mar 17, 2009)

Not particularly 

Avatars are what I enjoy doing, I don't really want to do anything else.  Plus I can't do transparancies very well xD


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Not particularly
> 
> Avatars are what I enjoy doing, I don't really want to do anything else.  Plus I can't do transparancies very well xD



It's fine, I tried it myself and succeded


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 17, 2009)

Avy request please:

Size - whatever works
Boarder - whatever works


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 18, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Avy request please:
> 
> Size - whatever works
> Boarder - whatever works





hope you like it :>


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2009)

I love it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 18, 2009)

Work your magic, 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 18, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Work your magic, 150x150 avatar.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







125 x 125  I want it a little lightened up and a little contrast please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like an avatar of this with dotted borders. One senior sized, and the other non senior sized.


----------



## Felt (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I'll do these 

*gets started*


----------



## Felt (Mar 18, 2009)

Mizuaki said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 125 x 125  I want it a little lightened up and a little contrast please.







Hope they are ok <3



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'd like an avatar of this with dotted borders. One senior sized, and the other non senior sized.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks a bunch, Hollie. <3


----------



## Alex. (Mar 18, 2009)

I choose this one. Thanks hollie. It really needed a woman's touch. 
So rep?


----------



## ~Abelish (Mar 18, 2009)

I want it to be like Hollies


----------



## Felt (Mar 19, 2009)

Negat!ve said:


> I want it to be like Hollies


----------



## Countach (Mar 19, 2009)

i blame hollie


----------



## Felt (Mar 19, 2009)

For what?


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 19, 2009)

lol                wat


----------



## Kamina (Mar 21, 2009)

An avatar of Kamina's face, thanks!


----------



## Felt (Mar 22, 2009)

Kamina said:


> An avatar of Kamina's face, thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 22, 2009)

Could I have an Ava of this please and include both Karin's and Naruto's Face? 
Size: 150x150
Style: Dotted



Thanks in Advance


----------



## Kamina (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing as always, thanks Hollie!


----------



## Felt (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ No prob 





Whips♥ said:


> Could I have an Ava of this please and include both Karin's and Naruto's Face?
> Size: 150x150
> Style: Dotted
> 
> ...



Pic isn't showing 

bandwidth exceeded


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

Could you make me a senior sized avatar? Something random, epic, if you will.


----------



## Felt (Mar 22, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Could you make me a senior sized avatar? Something random, epic, if you will.





If it's too girly, tough


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2009)

...

I rarely use them, but if it's from Holliebear, I can make it. Thankies <3


----------



## Jimin (Mar 23, 2009)

Hollie said:


> If it's too girly, tough



Came out great. Do you happen to have the stock, Hollie?  Will rep. You can just VM me.


----------



## Sine (Mar 23, 2009)

stock: x/
size: 150x150
border: dotted

,please


----------



## Red (Mar 23, 2009)

150 X 150 avy please:


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2009)

doing yours now red





King Lloyd said:


> Came out great. Do you happen to have the stock, Hollie?  Will rep. You can just VM me.




too lazy to vm 


Shiner said:


> stock: x/
> size: 150x150
> border: dotted
> 
> ,please


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2009)

Red said:


> 150 X 150 avy please:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2009)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Comments: Is there anything you can do with this? I want as much of the picture as you can fit in without the watermark at the bottom but I know if you try to add too much it won't work with the size. If there's nothing you can do, just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ina (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Comments: Is there anything you can do with this? I want as much of the picture as you can fit in without the watermark at the bottom but I know if you try to add too much it won't work with the size. If there's nothing you can do, just let me know. Thanks.


How's this?


----------



## Ina (Mar 23, 2009)

That was quick. Thanks.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hollie said:


> How's this?



Perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry Hollie 
Size: 150 x 150
Style: Dotted Border
Please include the gun and his face in the Avvy pek

Heres another:


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2009)

That still doesn't work 

try


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

Gimme another one Holliebear. 

Surprise meh


----------



## Felt (Mar 24, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Gimme another one Holliebear.
> 
> Surprise meh


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 24, 2009)

Just posting to say my internet is shit, and I won't be present to make avatars for a few days ._.


it took 5 minutes to load this page, and I have all images turned off lol


----------



## Felt (Mar 24, 2009)

Okeys no worries :WOW


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2009)

STUPID PICTURE 



Does this work?


----------



## Felt (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes it does 

I'll make in now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2009)

Thankies. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2009)

Its about time it works  Thanks Hollie


----------



## ~Abelish (Mar 24, 2009)

is it ok for me to work here?


----------



## Felt (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry we don't need any more workers right now <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Hollie can you make me a quick avy?



The guy all the way to the right.

Boarder: Thin Black

Thanks rep as your reward.


----------



## Felt (Mar 25, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Hollie can you make me a quick avy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean just like this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 25, 2009)

Outstanding Hollie. I love them all.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

meh first request. <333 ;DDD


Avatar Size: 150x150


*Spoiler*: __ 



[request finish]


----------



## Felt (Mar 26, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> meh first request. <333 ;DDD
> 
> 
> Avatar Size: 150x150





I made itr 150x150, but you aren't senior


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Did you make mine yet Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh what, I made it and I'm sure I posted.  Really sorry.


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I made itr 150x150, but you aren't senior




;DDD loves it

Rep and Cred sweety


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Hollie, it was worth the wait! .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

Never mind with my request, Holliebear. I made my own set. I'm back.


----------



## Felt (Mar 26, 2009)

Okeys O:

(i hadn't actually seen your request anyway xD )


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

OIC XD **


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 26, 2009)

avy please 150 x 150



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felt (Mar 27, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> avy please 150 x 150
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Izumi (Mar 28, 2009)

request please. 



one avy around L's face please.
size = 150 x 150
square and dotted border
effects = anything

i'll rep.


----------



## Felt (Mar 28, 2009)

♥Kitoku said:


> request please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello.
Avatar please.
Size: 150x150
Be creative plox <3


----------



## Felt (Mar 28, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Hello.
> Avatar please.
> Size: 150x150
> Be creative plox <3



Is this the sort of thing your looking for? If you want more/less shown ask and i'll do :3


----------



## Izumi (Mar 28, 2009)

it's perfect! thank you!


----------



## Reincarnation (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you very much ^^

i'll rep as soon as i can


----------



## yes (Mar 28, 2009)

Avy please. :3

Stock:
Size: 125x125

Just do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Avy please. :3
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> ...



Sorry for the wait :x


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 29, 2009)

back for making avatars, my internet seems to be moving smoother :]


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2009)

Hooray


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd like an avatar made from this please.


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I'd like an avatar made from this please.



lol that's such an awesome pic.  Wasn't really sure what you wanted, so I made 3 different characters. 







Is this ok? ._.

Any different border or stuff just say


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

You've been too good to me, Holliebear. *bows*


----------



## Raiden (Mar 29, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Is this the sort of thing your looking for? If you want more/less shown ask and i'll do :3



Thanks hun.                               .


----------



## Felt (Mar 29, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> You've been too good to me, Holliebear. *bows*



Here's the other one <3






Raiden said:


> Thanks hun.                               .



No prob <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2009)

<33 Thankies


----------



## Ryan (Mar 29, 2009)

Size: 150x150

Just an avatar. Do whatever you want. Thanks!


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 29, 2009)

Private said:


> Size: 150x150
> 
> Just an avatar. Do whatever you want. Thanks!







:]


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 30, 2009)

Request
Its a pretty big sized stock



Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request
> Its a pretty big sized stock
> 
> 
> ...



Oops sorry I must have missed this when I checked this morning.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll pay with poz.


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 31, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Oops sorry I must have missed this when I checked this morning.



That's alright, thanks.


----------



## Felt (Mar 31, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I'll pay with poz.


----------



## Sine (Mar 31, 2009)

request

stock:
size:150x150

:conor

edit: this too if possible


----------



## Byakkö (Mar 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> request
> 
> stock:
> size:150x150
> ...







Sorry these might be a little too sharp, this comp is kinda dark so it's hard to see XD


----------



## yes (Apr 1, 2009)

Avy request. :3

Stock: 
Size: 125x125

Thanks.


----------



## Byakkö (Apr 1, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Avy request. :3
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125
> ...








hope you like it~


----------



## Sen (Apr 3, 2009)

Size: 150x150

Thanks <3


----------



## Felt (Apr 3, 2009)

Sen said:


> Size: 150x150
> 
> Thanks <3



I made a set out of this lady once, different stock though :3


----------



## Sen (Apr 3, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I made a set out of this lady once, different stock though :3



Thanks 

They look great <3


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

Request~

Stock: 
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Border: Do as You wish. 

Thank you.


----------



## Felt (Apr 4, 2009)

Urouge said:


> Request~
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 125x125 and 150x150
> ...



Sorry for the wait ~


----------



## Faye Valentine (Apr 9, 2009)

May I bother you with a set request again?


----------



## Felt (Apr 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hollie.
> Meghan.
> 
> 150x150 out of this please. I do want a border but you girls choose. Thats all really. Use whichever stock you want to.
> ...











Lunie said:


> May I bother you with a set request again?



Sure <3


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you, Hollie. I'll use it in a bit. rep. Credit.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _pic_ 








with big avy please


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

Lunie said:


> *Spoiler*: _pic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want a sig aswell??


----------



## Faye Valentine (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto..... or Sasuke.... omg 

thanks and yes please, sig as well


----------



## Felt (Apr 10, 2009)

How's this...



:3


----------



## Faye Valentine (Apr 10, 2009)

wonderful, thank you  so much


----------



## Kamina (Apr 10, 2009)

An 150x150 avatar, thanks alot guys!


----------



## I (Apr 10, 2009)

i just want an avatar,  125x125

and if you don't mind, please put a red border line

i think my worthless rep will still work


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 11, 2009)

Could I have a 150x150 dotted border Ava with this please

Stock

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Felt (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey guys I'm not able to get on Photoshop at the moment, I'll try and let Byakko know about these requests asap <3


----------



## Kamina (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok cool, no problem.


----------



## Byakkö (Apr 11, 2009)

Kamina said:


> An 150x150 avatar, thanks alot guys!






30 Minutes said:


> i just want an avatar,  125x125
> 
> and if you don't mind, please put a red border line
> 
> i think my worthless rep will still work


----------



## Byakkö (Apr 11, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have a 150x150 dotted border Ava with this please
> 
> Stock
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Byakkö <3


----------



## Kamina (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks alot Byakko!


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Rounded border, 150x150 size please.


----------



## Felt (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Rounded border, 150x150 size please.


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Whoa, nice and fast. Thanks, you deserve my meaningless reps


----------



## Felt (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just making myself an avatar so I had everything ready 

<3


----------



## I (Apr 13, 2009)

thnx alot +reps


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 13, 2009)

Request


----------



## Felt (Apr 14, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request


----------



## Sine (Apr 14, 2009)

x | x

These two please
150x150


----------



## Felt (Apr 14, 2009)

Shiner said:


> x | x
> 
> These two please
> 150x150



I like the stock :3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll let you choose the stock 

Manga/Anime if you're in the mood for it, senior sized.


----------



## Felt (Apr 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'll let you choose the stock
> 
> Manga/Anime if you're in the mood for it, senior sized.



How's this? O:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah, I like. Who is that?


----------



## Felt (Apr 14, 2009)

Someone from yugioh   johan andersen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

I always did like Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 16, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Solid, black. If that's possible. Not very thick. Thinnest you can do.
Extras: N/A


----------



## Felt (Apr 17, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Solid, black. If that's possible. Not very thick. Thinnest you can do.
> Extras: N/A


----------



## Pepper (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a request,


Make the avatar (of her face) as big as possible for a non-senior member. Thin black border with round corners. I appreciate it.
Thanks in advance. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Felt (Apr 17, 2009)

Hope you like


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2009)

All of them are awesome! I think I'll use the first one. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## Pepper (Apr 17, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Hope you like



I love it! Thank you, Hollie.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like two senior sized avatars of these pics 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felt (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like two senior sized avatars of these pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Holy fucking Jesus. You never cease to amaze me. <33


----------



## Felt (Apr 27, 2009)

Glad you like


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Good stock + Hollie  =


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 27, 2009)

125x125


----------



## Red (Apr 27, 2009)

Avy request

Stock

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Sine (Apr 28, 2009)

x

150x150


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2009)

Hollie, 
I don't have a stock this time, surprise me with someting with no border. 

Something like that.


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2009)

Doing these one at a time since I'm doing other things too, they will all be dne during the course of the afternoon....



sweets. said:


> 125x125


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2009)

Red said:


> Avy request
> 
> Stock
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.








Shiner said:


> x
> 
> 150x150








If either of you want any different borders just say <3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 28, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extras: N/A


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2009)

Do yours in an hour or so Panic <3





Pepper said:


> Hollie,
> I don't have a stock this time, surprise me with someting with no border.
> 
> Something like that.



I presume you wanted 125x125 :3


----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Do yours in an hour or so Panic <3
> 
> I presume you wanted 125x125 :3



Wow, Hollie. That was fast. It's great.


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> Extras: N/A


----------



## Milkshake (Apr 28, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Doing these one at a time since I'm doing other things too, they will all be dne during the course of the afternoon....



Thank you, I love it <3 Rep + credit soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like an avatar of Darth Zannah as well 


Senior sized with a dotted border.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, they look great. I think I'll use the first one!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

Hollie, Meghan. 

Can I get a 150x150 from either? I want a border, but the rest is up to you. Don't need it anytime soon. No stress.

Ranma 1/2 with the color corps
Ranma 1/2 with the color corps


----------



## Sine (Apr 29, 2009)

x

this also
150x150 and borderless


----------



## Felt (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll do these asap, but I'm really not feeling to well right now, so I don't feel up to it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2009)

Top part

Whenever you feel good Hollie.

Thanks


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like an avatar of Darth Zannah as well
> 
> 
> Senior sized with a dotted border.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

<33

Thanks Hollie


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

It's a pleasure 

~~~~


Shiner said:


> x
> 
> this also
> 150x150 and borderless


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2009)

_150 x 150_ _please _


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

Working through these slowly, still not feeling great.


King Lloyd said:


> Hollie, Meghan.
> 
> Can I get a 150x150 from either? I want a border, but the rest is up to you. Don't need it anytime soon. No stress.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you Hollie. repped and I'll be sure to credit.


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

<3





Grimmjow said:


> Top part
> 
> Whenever you feel good Hollie.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

Morphine said:


> _150 x 150_ _please _


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Felt (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I like the stock


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _request miss Hollie_ 






do whatever you want with it 125 x 125 :3 
thank you~


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Hollie. 

It looks awesome.


----------



## Felt (May 1, 2009)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _request miss Hollie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2009)

thank you Hollie! I just realized I forgot to disable my sig..:sweat

+reps! pek


----------



## Felt (May 1, 2009)

That's ok, I don't have sigs showing so I never noticed 

<33


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2009)

ahhh, I see..


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

Hollipop, <333

150x150, for the future. Dotted border. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Felt (May 3, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Hollipop, <333
> 
> 150x150, for the future. Dotted border. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Byakkö (May 3, 2009)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> 150 by 150. Center around face.
> Thanks ma'am.







:>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2009)

Senior sized avatar please


----------



## Morphine (May 4, 2009)

_

I love it! Thanks! Rep and Cred~_


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2009)

Great. Love it. <333


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Hollie <3


----------



## Felt (May 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior sized avatar please


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

Thankies <33


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

150x 150 rounded or dotted around both faces please


----------



## Vaz (May 6, 2009)

Greetings,

150x150, please make one with round and another with normal borders


work thy magic.


----------



## Felt (May 6, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> 150x 150 rounded or dotted around both faces please


----------



## Felt (May 6, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> 150x150, please make one with round and another with normal borders
> 
> ...







Now I did thnose, I didn't really know if that was what you were looking for... If you want somehing else say <3


----------



## Kelsey (May 6, 2009)

Thank you Hollie .


----------



## Olvy (May 6, 2009)

Here,

I'd like an avy just with Nami's face, please, smallest avy size.


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2009)

Hollie, I have a big request now,

First one:


A 150x150 avy. Whatever border you think would look good. :3

Second one:


A 200x150 avy, shape of your current avy. Just the upper part of the picture. No border. Work your magic. <333

Will rep, cred when worn.


----------



## Felt (May 7, 2009)

Olvy said:


> Here,
> 
> I'd like an avy just with Nami's face, please, smallest avy size.


 


Pepper said:


> Hollie, I have a big request now,
> 
> First one:
> 
> ...






I shall do the second request a little later


----------



## Byakkö (May 7, 2009)

I could do it if you wanted, brb 


awesome stock lulz


----------



## Milkshake (May 7, 2009)

Can I get a set with this by you Byakko? 

Stock: 
125x125


----------



## Tomasso (May 7, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted
Stock:


Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sine (May 7, 2009)

150x150 byakko, if you would


----------



## yes (May 7, 2009)

Can I have an avy in your style please?

Size: 125x125

Thanks. :3


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

Hollie, Meghan : How you doing? :ho

150x150. Do want border. Thats about all.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I shall do the second request a little later



It's okay. Byakkö will do it. 
By the way, can you make the background of the avatar you made me transparent? That's why I brought a transparent stock. 
Sorry for the bother. 



Byakkö said:


> I could do it if you wanted, brb
> 
> 
> awesome stock lulz



Mine? Sure, thanks.


----------



## Felt (May 8, 2009)

*Important*

Hey everyone, I'm not going to be online much, if at all for the next 2 days, so I shall not be doing any requests, I'll do them on SUNDAY.

I will ask Meg to see if she can do them, but don't get impatient with her!




Pepper said:


> It's okay. Byakk? will do it.
> By the way, can you make the background of the avatar you made me transparent? That's why I brought a trasparent stock.
> Sorry for the bother.
> 
> ...


Oh crap , sorry I messed it up.
But I'll have to do it when I get back, sorry <3


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2009)

Hollie said:


> *Important*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm not going to be online much, if at all for the next 2 days, so I shall not be doing any requests, I'll do them on SUNDAY.
> 
> ...



Good. It's really fine.  <33


----------



## Byakkö (May 8, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Second one:
> 
> 
> A 200x150 avy, shape of your current avy. Just the upper part of the picture. No border. Work your magic. <333
> ...


I can't do rounded borders D:







sweets. said:


> Can I get a set with this by you Byakko?
> 
> Stock:
> 125x125









shiner said:


> 150x150 byakko, if you would









Pepper said:


> It's okay. Byakk? will do it
> By the way, can you make the background of the avatar you made me transparent? That's why I brought a trasparent stock.
> Sorry for the bother.


Tried to make Hollie's avatar transparent, failed badly. I'll redo it tonight on my better computer but I can't promise a clean transparent avatar xD


----------



## Byakkö (May 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hollie, Meghan : How you doing?
> 
> 150x150. Do want border. Thats about all.
> 
> ...



I'll finish this tonight

doing pretty good I suppose 



Disko said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: Dotted
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Will do this one tonight, I can't do dotted borders on this computer.



Cristal said:


> Can I have an avy in your style please?
> 
> Size: 125x125
> 
> Thanks. :3



Hollie is not available to make avatars in her own style, but I can make a few in my own style this evening :3

If you want, that is.


----------



## Pepper (May 8, 2009)

Byakkö said:


> I can't do rounded borders D:



It doesn't matter. Great work.  <333





> Tried to make Hollie's avatar transparent, failed badly. I'll redo it tonight on my better computer but I can't promise a clean transparent avatar xD




There is no need to render Hollies' avy. The stock is already transparent. 

Thanks.


----------



## Byakkö (May 9, 2009)

okay then I will do a redo of the avatar when I get home in like 10 hours, I have ice skating comps the whole day. also i'll finish the rest of the avatars, sorry for the wait everyone


----------



## yes (May 9, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> Hollie is not available to make avatars in her own style, but I can make a few in my own style this evening :3
> 
> If you want, that is.



Sure. :3

Thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (May 9, 2009)

thank you <3


----------



## Byakkö (May 9, 2009)

Disko said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: Dotted
> Stock:
> 
> ...









Cristal said:


> Can I have an avy in your style please?
> 
> Size: 125x125
> 
> Thanks. :3


----------



## Byakkö (May 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Hollie, Meghan : How you doing? :ho
> 
> 150x150. Do want border. Thats about all.








Pepper said:


> There is no need to render Hollies' avy. The stock is already transparent.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## yes (May 9, 2009)

Oooh, how pretty. <3

Thanks.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2009)

Thank you, Meghan. Fab job.


----------



## Tomasso (May 9, 2009)

I love it! Thank you, Byakk?.  *reps*


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

Thank you. It looks nice.  <33


----------



## Felt (May 10, 2009)

and I am back


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

I'd like an avatar from this. One with a dotted border,and one without, senior sized. Make one for all three characters if you'd like


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2009)

*Request for Hollie *
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 and 170x170
Border: dotted, normal, and whatever you think looks nice 

Thanks for taking the request.


----------



## Byakkö (May 10, 2009)

^ Hollie will probably get to your request soon 



Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like an avatar from this. One with a dotted border,and one without, senior sized. Make one for all three characters if you'd like







:3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 10, 2009)

Oh, me liek. Thanks :3


----------



## Felt (May 10, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Request for Hollie *
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150 and 170x170
> Border: dotted, normal, and whatever you think looks nice
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2009)

Thank you Hollie.


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2009)

Hello again miss Hollie 

I have yet again a request.

*Spoiler*: __ 




of the girl please!




150 x 150
dotted border please, 
and do whatever else you'd like to it. 
Thanks in advance!! <3


----------



## Sine (May 12, 2009)

For Byako
No borders
150x150




*Spoiler*: __ 




Exclude Itachi from the avatar as much as possible, please


----------



## Felt (May 12, 2009)

Starr said:


> Hello again miss Hollie
> 
> I have yet again a request.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

I'd like an avatar of this. One without dots.


----------



## Kairi (May 12, 2009)

I'd like a avatar of this please:


Border doesn't matter, and i thank you ladies <3


----------



## santanico (May 12, 2009)

I love it!! thanks Hollie! <3


----------



## Byakkö (May 12, 2009)

shiner said:


> For Byako
> No borders
> 150x150
> 
> ...








sorry for the wait :3


----------



## Byakkö (May 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like an avatar of this. One without dots.








Kairi said:


> I'd like a avatar of this please:
> 
> 
> Border doesn't matter, and i thank you ladies <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 12, 2009)

Thankies, I appreciates it <3


----------



## Milkshake (May 12, 2009)

For Byakko
125x125
 Centered mostly on the girl please.


Please and thanks, will rep [if not then credit.]


----------



## Kairi (May 12, 2009)

Thank yous Byakkokokoko <333
ILU


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 13, 2009)

I'd like an avatar of this, thanks 


No dots.


----------



## Byakkö (May 13, 2009)

sweets. said:


> For Byakko
> 125x125
> Centered mostly on the girl please.
> 
> ...











Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like an avatar of this, thanks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

A 150x150 avy with a dotted border. Second part of the picture (the right one). Will rep and cred. <333


----------



## Felt (May 13, 2009)

Pepper said:


> A 150x150 avy with a dotted border. Second part of the picture (the right one). Will rep and cred. <333



I've actually made an avatar out of this stock before, but I can't seem to find it  
So someone might be out there with  a very similar avatar...


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I've actually made an avatar out of this stock before, but I can't seem to find it
> So someone might be out there with  a very similar avatar...



Thanks. Looks great. 
I think you are talking about Sen, but she got the avatar from the left side of the image.


----------



## Auraya (May 13, 2009)

150x150 please. Will rep and credit


----------



## Felt (May 13, 2009)

Auraya said:


> 150x150 please. Will rep and credit





Are any of these to your liking? :3


----------



## Auraya (May 13, 2009)

Very much so thank you <33


----------



## Milkshake (May 13, 2009)

thank you so much - it's delicious <3


----------



## Leraine (May 14, 2009)

Requesting a 150x150. Roundish borders. Pretty please~ <33



*Spoiler*: _either of the rukos (black)_ 








You can decide yourself, which stock you want (since I don't know what's easy to work with when it comes to photo-stuff. >____>)


----------



## Felt (May 14, 2009)

I'll do it as soon as I return from dinner :3


----------



## Felt (May 14, 2009)

Leraine said:


> Requesting a 150x150. Roundish borders. Pretty please~ <33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do the other stock if you want aswell... :3


----------



## Leraine (May 14, 2009)

It's awesome! x333

I already see one I wanna wear.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Some solid, please.
Extras: I'd like it to say "House" or "House M.D." somewhere on it.

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything.
Extras: N/A

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 14, 2009)

could i have a 150x150 of this please

do whatever you think looks cool.



thanks


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 









150x150 doted color borders and some solid color borders. Choose whatever colors you like


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 15, 2009)

150x150 please



make it how ever you want but can u get rid of that little blue bar thing in the middle ty


----------



## Felt (May 15, 2009)

Panic said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Some solid, please.
> Extras: I'd like it to say "House" or "House M.D." somewhere on it.
> ...



text isn't my strong point x(







~~~~~


----------



## Felt (May 15, 2009)

Kool-Aid said:


> could i have a 150x150 of this please
> 
> do whatever you think looks cool.
> 
> ...



how you like


----------



## Felt (May 15, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry did you want both of them done?  I didn't see the second stock at first and am unsure...


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 15, 2009)

love them, thanks hollie XD

forgot to turn off my sig again.


----------



## Tyler (May 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Sorry did you want both of them done?  I didn't see the second stock at first and am unsure...



Yes I did 

Do you see the second stock now, or do I need to post another pic?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2009)

Hollie said:


> text isn't my strong point x(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're all great! Thanks a ton! The Eminem ones I definitely like the last one the most. The house ones though I sat here for like 5 minutes trying to decide which I liked the most. Really, thank you!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

150x150 rounded and focused on Itachi please.
Link removed


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what I want done with this one.... I couldn't make up my damn mind..
I guess gimme whateva you gots for both 

150 x 150 please...


*Spoiler*: __ 










no rush... take your lovely time


----------



## Felt (May 16, 2009)

hey guise, mainly Hibari since you requested earlier than the others.

I can't do any requests until tomorrow, I'm really sorry and I hope you don't mind too much 

sorry <3


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2009)

we don't mind at all, thanks for the heads up hollie


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2009)

I however can complete all the requests today, I will finish them later <3


----------



## Felt (May 16, 2009)

Starr said:


> we don't mind at all, thanks for the heads up hollie


<33


Byakk? said:


> I however can complete all the requests today, I will finish them later <3



Ah excellent, I just checked your profile and you were offline, pretty sneaky sis


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay can I change my request? If so I want the same thing done. But I want the borders to be a little bit more bold so you can see the colors. Bright colors would be nice.


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> I however can complete all the requests today, I will finish them later <3



oh can you please!!?


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2009)

I'll get the rest done in a few hours, sorry for the wait xD

i'm not forgetting anybody lulz




Tylerannosaurus said:


> Okay can I change my request? If so I want the same thing done. But I want the borders to be a little bit more bold so you can see the colors. Bright colors would be nice.







Hope that's what you wanted D:


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2009)

Yes! Thank you so much!


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> 150x150 rounded and focused on Itachi please.
> Link removed



Sorry, the picture isn't working 

Try uploading it to tinypic



Starr said:


> I'm not sure what I want done with this one.... I couldn't make up my damn mind..
> I guess gimme whateva you gots for both
> 
> 150 x 150 please...
> ...


----------



## Byakkö (May 16, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> 150x150 please
> 
> 
> 
> make it how ever you want but can u get rid of that little blue bar thing in the middle ty






hope you like it, the quality of the stock was pretty bad, so it was hard to make


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2009)

I love it! thank you so much!


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Avatar please. 150 x 150, focusing on the left part of it's face, to get the ear and a bit of the leg? Cred + Rep.
​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 17, 2009)

Byakk? said:


> hope you like it, the quality of the stock was pretty bad, so it was hard to make



ty my daughter in law i'll lob the 1st one on later 2day


----------



## yes (May 17, 2009)

Avy, please? 



Size: 125x125


----------



## Felt (May 17, 2009)

ok doing this a little later ^





Morphine said:


> Avatar please. 150 x 150, focusing on the left part of it's face, to get the ear and a bit of the leg? Cred + Rep.
> ​



like this?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 17, 2009)

im tried like all 4 avatars meghan given me but it says

This PNG image has the incorrect file extension.


----------



## Felt (May 17, 2009)

Cristal said:


> Avy, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Size: 125x125









Hibari Kyoya said:


> im tried like all 4 avatars meghan given me but it says
> 
> This PNG image has the incorrect file extension.



  have you tried another web browser?


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 17, 2009)

Behold and wonder.

Can you please make this rounded. Thanks.


----------



## Sine (May 17, 2009)

byako 



150x150
could i have with and without a dotted border
(dotted border like the one here please)


----------



## Byakkö (May 17, 2009)

I will do it tomorrow night, am I going to be inactive for the next couple weeks, most likely, due to computer problems. sorry, and thank you for your patience :[


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ok doing this a little later ^
> 
> like this?



Perfect! Reps for you! pek

​


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









One 150x150 avy of each of them, with random border (or no border at all), preferably thick black border, and rounded edges. Focus on their faces only. Try to avoid the first one's ears.  Will rep and cred.


----------



## Felt (May 18, 2009)

Elite Uchiha said:


> SakuraUchiha09
> 
> Can you please make this rounded. Thanks.


 


Pepper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



claymore :3

You say thick black border, I hope this isn't _too_ thick.


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2009)

Hollie said:


> claymore :3
> 
> You say thick black border, I hope this isn't _too_ thick.



The rounded ones are gorgeous. <333

Oh fuck, I feel so stupid now. I meant thin, not thick, but it's great this way too. Reps and cred. <33


----------



## Byakkö (May 18, 2009)

shiner said:


> byako
> 
> 
> 
> ...






sorry for the wait, I hope you like it <3


----------



## Kamina (May 19, 2009)

150x150 avatar from this please.


----------



## Felt (May 20, 2009)

Kamina said:


> 150x150 avatar from this please.







?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 20, 2009)

Avy please.

Border: Rounded



Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Kamina (May 20, 2009)

Hollie said:


> ?



This is perfect, thanks Hollie
!


----------



## Felt (May 20, 2009)

^ no problem





Grimmjow said:


> Avy please.
> 
> Border: Rounded
> 
> ...



What's with the poor quality?  I have the hgh quality version that you gave me before.  But I'm on my laptop without PS at the moment!


----------



## Sine (May 21, 2009)

size: 150x150
border: like the first four here please hollie


----------



## Felt (May 21, 2009)

Hey Dan I haven't done yours set, apologies...  Since i'm still waiting on your answer in regards to the stock, do you want it done with that one or the HQ one?





Shiner said:


> size: 150x150
> border: like the first four here please hollie


----------



## Grimmjow (May 21, 2009)

Oh shit I forgot I gave that too you. Um you can use the other ver. 
Do you need me to post it?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 21, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Peter (May 21, 2009)

Stock

Could you make an avatar of Gold's (the guy with the cap) head and the guy with the cape and long hair's head? Rounded border's, no effects, junior size. 

Would be appreciated.


----------



## Felt (May 22, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Oh shit I forgot I gave that too you. Um you can use the other ver.
> Do you need me to post it?


I have it, 2 secs


Ema Skye said:


> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> Extra: Any effects will do
> 
> Thank you <3


The stock was a bit  choppy D:


----------



## Felt (May 22, 2009)

Peter said:


> Stock
> 
> Could you make an avatar of Gold's (the guy with the cap) head and the guy with the cape and long hair's head? Rounded border's, no effects, junior size.
> 
> Would be appreciated.






____


and finally...


----------



## Peter (May 22, 2009)

Thanks, will give rep.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 22, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I have it, 2 secs
> 
> The stock was a bit  choppy D:



I realized it after I posted the request but thank you Hollie <3


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2009)

130x130 or the largest I can have it, any effect you think would fit, just around the face please. And could you make me three variations of it with a rounded border, a dotted border and a border like this.


Thanks.


----------



## Felt (May 24, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> 130x130 or the largest I can have it, any effect you think would fit, just around the face please. And could you make me three variations of it with a rounded border, a dotted border and a border like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



sorry for the wait


----------



## Peak (May 24, 2009)

Do your thing, make it look creative and pretty. Please.

I hope the stock is good enough.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Ava please. 150 x 150. Make it look pretty!  Rep + Cred as usual.
​


----------



## Felt (May 25, 2009)

Peak said:


> Do your thing, make it look creative and pretty. Please.
> 
> I hope the stock is good enough.


 


Morphine said:


> Ava please. 150 x 150. Make it look pretty!  Rep + Cred as usual.
> ​


any of these? D:


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Hollie said:


> any of these? D:



Аwesome, Hollie! Rep you tomorrow tough. I'm sealed now. Hope it's not a problem. 
I managed to rep! Yay! <3
​


----------



## Felt (May 25, 2009)

That's no problem <33


----------



## Elite Uchiha (May 25, 2009)

here

Hi, can I have this in two different style borders. The one Cyborg Franky has and rounded. 


Thanks.


----------



## Cuivreries (May 25, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Border: Thin, black (width 1) or white (width 1 or 2). A variety would be awesome, because I'm not too sure on what to choose from, to be honest. Haha.
Effects: Fine grid. Something like this, if possible. If either of you ladies feel it can look superior in some sort of way, then by all means, I wouldn't mind you working your own personal touch to it.

Thanks! 

*Apologies if the quality isn't all that great. That's the only one of it I could find.


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: Thin Black or whatever you see fit
Effects: Be creative or be boring, I'll love it anyway


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2009)

request! either Hollie or Byakko =]



150 x 150
do whatever you see fit


----------



## Felt (May 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Size: 150x150 and 150x200
> Border: Thin Black or whatever you see fit
> Effects: Be creative or be boring, I'll love it anyway


The pic doesn't work D:  I don't think you can hotlink from danbooru.


Starr said:


> request! either Hollie or Byakko =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuivreries (May 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I don't really know how to do the grid thing, sorry :sweat
> 
> I hope these are to your liking...



That's no problem, Hollie. (I have no clue on how to myself.) They're terrific in quality, considering the source, though, so all's well. Much appreciated!


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

Hollie said:


> The pic doesn't work D:  I don't think you can hotlink from danbooru.



FFF I'll reupload then


----------



## Felt (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> FFF I'll reupload then



I can do thin black border if you want, but I decided to just go creative :3


----------



## Morphine (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure you can turn this into a sexish avatar, Hollie. Both rounded and dotted borders, please. Stock. 
Cred + Rep.
​


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I can do thin black border if you want, but I decided to just go creative :3



Do like


----------



## Sine (May 28, 2009)

xx

150x150
rounded or dotted or both please, i can't decide


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Senior size me, no border.


----------



## Felt (May 28, 2009)

will do all these later, sorry for the wait <3


----------



## Felt (May 28, 2009)

Morphine said:


> I'm sure you can turn this into a sexish avatar, Hollie. Both rounded and dotted borders, please. Stock.
> Cred + Rep.
> ​









Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior size me, no border.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Felt (May 28, 2009)

Shiner said:


> xx
> 
> 150x150
> rounded or dotted or both please, i can't decide



I like this stock :3


----------



## Sine (May 28, 2009)

cute huh :3
lovee it. thank you


----------



## Ema Skye (May 28, 2009)

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

Thank you <3


----------



## Felt (May 28, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> Extra: Any effects will do
> 
> Thank you <3







hope that's good enough for you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Holliepop, I loves it


----------



## Milkshake (May 28, 2009)

avatar set with this plz and thanks


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 29, 2009)

Size: 125x125
Thin Black Border
If it's not too much trouble, could could you add the words "Soul Silver" in blue in the bottom right corner. It's okay if you can't.



Will give credit and +Rep.


----------



## Darc (May 29, 2009)

Okay so I read the rules and I would like one, umm just you know make it general size like everyone's, i haven't learned the terms yet XD


----------



## Morphine (May 29, 2009)

Oh, Hollie you are truly the best ever. Rep you when I spread, darling.
​


----------



## Felt (May 29, 2009)

sweets. said:


> avatar set with this plz and thanks
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 


Écureuil fou said:


> Size: 125x125
> Thin Black Border
> If it's not too much trouble, could could you add the words "Soul Silver" in blue in the bottom right corner. It's okay if you can't.
> 
> ...


did some with, some without







Darc said:


> Okay so I read the rules and I would like one, umm just you know make it general size like everyone's, i haven't learned the terms yet XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Would you be able to upload that pic onto  please? danbooru doesn't let you hotlink images D: <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 29, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized avatar of this, no borders. 
Link


----------



## Darc (May 29, 2009)

Hollie said:


> Would you be able to upload that pic onto  please? danbooru doesn't let you hotlink images D: <3



Sorry about that, I hope Photobucket will do;



^^;


----------



## Ema Skye (May 29, 2009)

Hollie said:


> hope that's good enough for you



They are, thank you Hollie <3


----------



## Felt (May 30, 2009)

i won't be able to do these until later, sorry <3


----------



## ?cureuil fou (May 30, 2009)

Hollie said:


> did some with, some without



Thank you Hollie, these are wonderful


----------



## Byakkö (May 30, 2009)

I'll try to do a few later, if I have access to Photoshop in a few hours


----------



## Peak (May 30, 2009)

Just make it look pretty please.


----------



## Felt (May 30, 2009)

do yours in a minute peak, unless meg egts on first





Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a senior sized avatar of this, no borders.
> Link


 




Darc said:


> Sorry about that, I hope Photobucket will do;
> 
> 
> 
> ^^;


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2009)

Avatar;

 125x125, avatar set please. Could you add Kamina's glasses to one of them if you can, it's alright if you don't. Thanks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 30, 2009)

Thankies Hollie <3


----------



## Felt (May 30, 2009)

Peak said:


> Just make it look pretty please.


tried my best >.>




Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar;
> 
> 125x125, avatar set please. Could you add Kamina's glasses to one of them if you can, it's alright if you don't. Thanks.



Kaminas glasses? :rgh


----------



## ZigZag (May 30, 2009)

Can youz make an ava out of this?



Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (May 30, 2009)

thanks <3 reps and credit


----------



## Kathutet (May 30, 2009)

Hello and thanks for linking me Hollie.

Can you or Byakkö make a senior size avatar out of this picture?

As for effects, border and such, go nuts! Surprise me! :WOW
Will cred and rep.

Edit: and also a senior senior avatar to use on another forum, please. Will also cred and rep for that one.


----------



## Queen Vag (May 30, 2009)

hey, can you make an avatar set of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







125x125 please


----------



## Darc (May 31, 2009)

awesome, thanks Hollie!


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Can youz make an ava out of this?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...










Kenneth said:


> Hello and thanks for linking me Hollie.
> 
> Can you or Byakk? make a senior size avatar out of this picture?
> 
> ...






do you mean 150 x 200 ??


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2009)

Val said:


> hey, can you make an avatar set of this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## ZigZag (May 31, 2009)

Thanks        .


----------



## Queen Vag (May 31, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2009)

stock: o
size: 150x150
border: dotted

please


----------



## Kathutet (May 31, 2009)

Hollie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 

Yeah, 150 x 200 please.


----------



## Izumi (May 31, 2009)

Question! 
Can I ask for more than one request in one post?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2009)

A request :>



Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Prettyful

Will give loff.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there a way you can get rid of the white part in this ava?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 1, 2009)

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Border: Solid
Extras: I was thinking maybe some extra room above their heads and "3OH!3" in the top left corner.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Same as last time 
Link

Senior sized, no border.


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> stock: o
> size: 150x150
> border: dotted
> 
> please








Kenneth said:


> Awesome
> 
> Yeah, 150 x 200 please.


ok i'll do it soon 


Izumi said:


> Question!
> Can I ask for more than one request in one post?


yeh that's fine


Pepper said:


> A request :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2009)

Revy said:


> Is there a way you can get rid of the white part in this ava?


I had a look, but I';m not familiar with gifs at all, sorry. <3
ask Heero


Panic said:


> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Solid
> Extras: I was thinking maybe some extra room above their heads and "3OH!3" in the top left corner.







?? D:



Darth Nihilus said:


> Same as last time
> Link
> 
> Senior sized, no border.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Could you make it a bit lighter, Hollie 

Never mind, I like it just fine, thankies


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2009)

and finally...







Darth Nihilus said:


> Could you make it a bit lighter, Hollie
> 
> Never mind, I like it just fine, thankies





I can if you want


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Sure, go for it


----------



## Felt (Jun 1, 2009)

liek this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

ja ja 

Thankies


----------



## αce (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey

Could you make an Avatar for this.

150x200.

Make it around the face, sort of like my current one. Doesn't have to be exactly the same.

And make it transparent if you can, please.

Thanks


----------



## Pepper (Jun 2, 2009)

Love it. Loff given. <33


----------



## Vaz (Jun 2, 2009)

Requesting an avy out of this stock, please include Urahara's face and Yoruichi the kitty in it ( if possible ), and 150x150 in size.

Could I have one done with the white background and another _without_ it ( transparent )? Apreciate it.


----------



## Felt (Jun 2, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Hey
> 
> Could you make an Avatar for this.
> 
> ...


sorry don't do transparancies


any good?


Vaz said:


> Requesting an avy out of this stock, please include Urahara's face and Yoruichi the kitty in it ( if possible ), and 150x150 in size.
> 
> Could I have one done with the white background and another _without_ it ( transparent )? Apreciate it.



I don't really do transparancies, it's not really something I'm good at.


----------



## Felt (Jun 2, 2009)

Please no more requests at the moment, sorry for the inconvience.


----------

